# A23 & A25 SCUT Costs



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Just done a final inspection visit down to Caldas area and back from Santander using the above roads, payment registered on the ViaVerde box, just looked at the bank statement tonight. 

I now fully understand why the road was virtually deserted.

Rob


----------



## travis2 (Mar 26, 2012)

robc said:


> Just done a final inspection visit down to Caldas area and back from Santander using the above roads, payment registered on the ViaVerde box, just looked at the bank statement tonight.
> 
> I now fully understand why the road was virtually deserted.
> 
> Rob


To be fair it does show the charges for each section between gantries so the bill shouldn't be a surprise. I admit it is annoying having to pay for what was free but at least as you said, the road is deserted.
I think compared to the M6 toll round Birmingham its fair value.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

travis2 said:


> To be fair it does show the charges for each section between gantries so the bill shouldn't be a surprise. I admit it is annoying having to pay for what was free but at least as you said, the road is deserted.
> I think compared to the M6 toll round Birmingham its fair value.



Fair point,

The prices are clearly stated and so you know how much each one is, I was just shocked at how many gantries have gone up. At one stage we were counting off gantries spaced approx 5kms apart, 7 of them. 

Are they breeding when the lights go out? 

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You will be entitled to free and discounted journeys though when you do move for your local SCUT roads, if you register, should have cost 9c a km for a Class1, not that bad

SCUT Costs here Portal Tráfego
Simulator here Portal Tráfego


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the links Canoe. We are due to do the run on Saturday 


Total	263.32 km	24.00 EU


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> You will be entitled to free and discounted journeys though when you do move for your local SCUT roads, if you register, should have cost 9c a km for a Class1, not that bad
> 
> SCUT Costs here Portal Tráfego
> Simulator here Portal Tráfego


Thanks Canoe.

I have had a hunt through the site and cannot find (certainly due to me!) a definition of local. Any ideas.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> Thanks Canoe.
> 
> I have had a hunt through the site and cannot find (certainly due to me!) a definition of local. Any ideas.
> 
> Rob



Guess it doesn`t apply to us Rob as we are not local to any scut roads


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Guess it doesn`t apply to us Rob as we are not local to any scut roads


That's right, but I thought a bit of A8 came under your region and a bit Lisboa way

Current roads & councils here Portal Tráfego


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Guess it doesn`t apply to us Rob as we are not local to any scut roads


I think you may be right Siobhan. 

Oh well.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> That's right, but I thought a bit of A8 came under your region and a bit Lisboa way
> 
> Current roads & councils here Portal Tráfego



No SCUT on the A8 however there is a stretch between TORNADA and BOMBARRAL which is free and always has been.


----------

